# 10/21 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

> Last week we witnessed every AEW title defended in one evening, and it would end up being a great night for the defending champions as all four managed to retain their prizes in the face of tremendous competition. FTR bested Best Friends, Hikaru Shida topped Big Swole, Cody and Orange Cassidy went to a 20 minute draw, and Jon Moxley survived Lance Archer long enough to eek out a three count.
> 
> 
> This week there may not be any championships on the line, but the future of both the AEW World Title and the AEW World Tag Team Titles will begin to take shape this Wednesday night. In the case of the former, the World Title Eliminator Tournament kicks off as eight men vie for a future shot at Moxley's championship. As for the latter, the four tag teams who were drawn from the tumbler last week will compete in one match to see which duo will face FTR at FULL GEAR 2020 on November 7th LIVE on pay-per-view!
> ...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318749075106336770

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318673799781535755

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318703949445320704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318583425876492288


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Absolutely zero worth watching except the MJF segment


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks like we are getting another fantastic show this week. Lucha bro’s match could be a MOTY contender if there’s no fuckery.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

No fucking advertisement of the Tournament for a World Heavyweight Championship?

Goddamn Cody Rhodes is determined to bury that fucking title. What a fuck.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Omega should squash Janela and beat him with a v trigger.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

bdon said:


> No fucking advertisement of the Tournament for a World Heavyweight Championship?
> 
> Goddamn Cody Rhodes is determined to bury that fucking title. What a fuck.


On the bright side no Cody this week so there's that. But knowing him he would find a way to get on the show.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Oracle said:


> Absolutely zero worth watching except the MJF segment


Wow...Lucha Bros match is not worth watching?


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

How weak is that tag team division. Omega vs Janela? That’s a good look, one of the ‘top’ guys fighting an end table. Is the wrestling industry really this thin for talent?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Wins for

Penta
Page
Omega
JungleBoy
Britt

Hopefully Private Party, I don't care about the Young Bucks right now - dunno how they have managed to suck up any enthusiasm I had for YB v FTR - think because it's not face v heel I dunno,?
Them not winning this 4way could help with them turning heel though


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Tell it like it is said:


> Omega should squash Janela and beat him with a v trigger.


Anything less than this and they may as well skip Kenny’s title run.

If he’s competitive with Janela then he shouldn’t even be in the ring with Mox.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> Anything less than this and they may as well skip Kenny’s title run.
> 
> If he’s competitive with Janela then he shouldn’t even be in the ring with Mox.


But mox has also had a competitive match with janela, fuck knows why but he has?


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Dizzie said:


> But mox has also had a competitive match with janela, fuck knows why but he has?


That’s a fair point actually, from what I remember, and I could be wrong, the match was pretty one sided and Janela was just there to take the extreme bumps and show off Mox’s extreme side.

Since then though Moxley has risen to the top (unlike Kenny) and Janela has moved down the card.

I’m hoping that the only reason Janela has been chosen is to rag doll for Omega.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lucha Bros collide is the only thing I'm interested in. Jericho and MJF has potential but after last weeks cluster it's a big old miss from me. Hangman Vs Cabana could be interesting as well but probably not.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So if I'm counting right, that's six matches? Four tournament matches, the tag four way and Britt in action. Plus MJF/Jericho segment and there'll probably be something with Mox/Eddie. I can't see all of the matches being very long as there's a lot to get through. AEW always has a long opening match before the first commercial break, so it'll be interesting to see what they slot in there. My guess is the tag four way.

Fenix vs. Penta is the match I'm looking forward to. They know each other so well and this is a match that is worth 10 minutes because it'll be so unique (AEW could use a couple more luchadors).

Wardlow vs. Jungle Boy also looks a lot of fun with its David vs. Goliath theme.

As for the tag, everything points to the Bucks winning. If Mox vs. Eddie is headlining Full Gear, they need a strong undercard, and FTR vs. Bucks is a match that has been teased for a long time.

Anyway, looking ahead, it looks like next week's Dynamite will have Kenny vs. Penta or Fenix and Hangman vs. Wardlow. I can't wait for those.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

STACKED. 

Should be good.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Looks good.

Not sure who goes over between the Lucha Bros, I’m more of a Pentagon guy but Rey is great too. I can see them wanting a Rey vs Omega match. And not sure who goes over with Wardlow/Jungle. Probably Jungle Boy but Wardlow would be a nice surprise.

I’m guessing the Bucks win the tag thing even though I have no idea what the Bucks are doing lately. And I’ve slowly become a Butcher fan so I’m kinda interested in that match too.

Women’s division can def use the return of heel Britt.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

3venflow said:


> So if I'm counting right, that's six matches? Four tournament matches, the tag four way and Britt in action. Plus MJF/Jericho segment and there'll probably be something with Mox/Eddie. I can't see all of the matches being very long as there's a lot to get through.


I guarantee they give 90 minutes of wrestling and like 10 minutes of angles.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Really looking forward to a Cody-less Dynamite. Expect OC to appear as the waiter in the Jericho/MJF dinner.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

This live or recorded?


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Ya know, I was actually looking forward to there being no women matches this week for a change. Just give the women promo time instead and the backstage segments the men would usually get. Maybe it would have opened the door to there being an all women’s episode of Dynamite at the end of the year. Just a thought.

Wonder whose idea it was to add Baker to the card. Is there a quota of one women’s match per week that I’m unaware of?


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> Looks like we are getting another fantastic show this week. Lucha bro’s match could be a MOTY contender if there’s no fuckery.


I would like to see it main event. Going overboard to think it could get a million?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I would like to see it main event. Going overboard to think it could get a million?


Would be nice but I suspect it to open to be honest. A fast paced match to get people invested in the show early on.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Can we see Allie's ass in black spandex again please! Rasslin'


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

LongPig666 said:


> Can we see Allie's ass in black spandex again please! Rasslin'


Yes, please. Allie is The Bunny again meaning she will be wearing the black spandex outfit again. Hallelujah!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Lucha Bros should be the main event but MJF and Jericho eating will likely be the headline.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> Would be nice but I suspect it to open to be honest. A fast paced match to get people invested in the show early on.


Young Bucks vs Private Party should open, in my view.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks ok at best.

Apart from lucha brothers match nothing really of interest.

MJF/Jericho is gona suck, gona be cringy as hell.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> That’s a fair point actually, from what I remember, and I could be wrong, the match was pretty one sided and Janela was just there to take the extreme bumps and show off Mox’s extreme side.
> 
> Since then though Moxley has risen to the top (unlike Kenny) and Janela has moved down the card.
> 
> I’m hoping that the only reason Janela has been chosen is to rag doll for Omega.


I actually could see them doing an extended squash for that match. Janela being a squash opponent for Kenny as he begins his journey of walking down Moxley would actually all be a part of the long term Moxley and Kenny story given they both wrestled Janella to prepare for the Unsanctioned match with Kenny’s match going 20 minutes or so.

A Kenny squash (or even extended squash of him just murdering Janella) shows growth in the character.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Whats gona happen with kenny/hangman has run its course now. 

Oh one will turn on the either likely at the ppv if we get that final match between the two.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> Lucha Bros should be the main event but MJF and Jericho eating will likely be the headline.


If that is the headline, then they need to fucking pull Jericho off TV as soon as this goddamn story is over.

No fucking reason a goddamn steak dinner should be the attraction of any fucking show. Goddamn I’m so fucking tired of Jericho and Cody’s egos.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

FROM OUTTA NOWHERE!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318717615091650561


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

this.... is gonna be a banger of a show it seems


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> FROM OUTTA NOWHERE!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318717615091650561


You gonna own up to them just doing random shit, or you gonna continue to pretend they had a story in place?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Wardlow needs to squash Jungle Dweeb.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> You gonna own up to them just doing random shit, or you gonna continue to pretend they had a story in place?


you're confusing me with somebody else


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you're confusing me with somebody else


You didn’t argue that Allie being with QT would be part of a storyline for Butcher and Blade, and she was just using QT?

If I’m wrong, then I genuinely do apologize.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> You didn’t argue that Allie being with QT would be part of a storyline for Butcher and Blade, and she was just using QT?
> 
> If I’m wrong, then I genuinely do apologize.


that doesn't sound like me at all


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that doesn't sound like me at all


Then my sincere apologies. I’ve been aggravated at you for months for no reason. Haha


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

This live or a recorded show?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Glad that Allie is back with Butcher and Blade.

I'm all for everything in the preview except for the tag team title contenders tourney thing. Have no interest in seeing Young Bucks vs. FTR.

Lucha bros match is interesting.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Then my sincere apologies. I’ve been aggravated at you for months for no reason. Haha


it happens🤷‍♂️


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Erik. said:


> Young Bucks vs Private Party should open, in my view.


You mean the 4way? It’s not a tournament I thought.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Got a feeling this show will blow last weeks show out of the water. Im always game for Wednesday night Dynamite!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Got a feeling this show will blow last weeks show out of the water. Im always game for Wednesday night Dynamite!


Last week was pretty good, though. They'll have to work extra hard. Inner Circle and MJF was a good in-ring segment and now they are gonna be in a set mimicking a restaurant, it won't be the same. Also you had FTR vs Best Friends which was stellar. And Cody-OC 2 will be difficult to beat Cody-OC 1 cause it was fresh and new to see Cody not knowing how to handle OC. I was cracking up, esp. at the beginning.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Tag match should be a disaster and I really don't care about YB's new persona. Not sure what they're doing there. FTR/YB was such an easy match-up, and somehow they managed to screw this up.
Don't care about Jericho's SNL skits. I love the guy & was pumped for a program w/ MJF, but once again, they somehow managed to screw this up.
Fenix/Penta should be cool as hell.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

The Young Bucks are apparently ranked #1 in the tag division, so I don't see why this schmozz match is necessary.
As much as I'm glad Omega is back in singles action, I just can't sit through any more Joey Janela, so this is a skip for me; this cannot go more than 5 minutes.
The other tournament matches should be fun enough, as much as Colt Cabana being in this thing makes no sense.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

bdon said:


> No fucking advertisement of the Tournament for a World Heavyweight Championship?
> 
> Goddamn Cody Rhodes is determined to bury that fucking title. What a fuck.


[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji26][emoji26]

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

El Hammerstone said:


> The Young Bucks are apparently ranked #1 in the tag division, so I don't see why this schmozz match is necessary.


Its called, creating tournament after tournament to fill in time with 20 minute match after match, because that's hell of a lot easier then putting thought and energy into creating storylines and segments that last more then 30 seconds.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Apparently this wrestler Aj Gray tested positive and last guy he wrestle was Janela at the collective. They should just give Kenny a bye or they should just replace Joey.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Tell it like it is said:


> Apparently this wrestler Aj Gray tested positive and last guy he wrestle was Janela at the collective. They should just give Kenny a bye or they should just replace Joey.


Didn't Kenny test positive not too long ago as well, if so, then that would be all the more reason.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Kenny v Kip would work


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> You mean the 4way? It’s not a tournament I thought.


Oh. 

In that case Fenix vs Penta should start.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> Didn't Kenny test positive not too long ago as well, if so, then that would be all the more reason.


Don't think so. I think he was just resting and healing up. So it wasn't virus related. I do wonder how they will deal with the situation.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Erik. said:


> Oh.
> 
> In that case Fenix vs Penta should start.


i think that the four way will main event. buck will wanna end as winners IMO


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> i think that the four way will main event. buck will wanna end as winners IMO


That's fair. 

Unless of course for whatever reason they hold off on Bucks winning.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Am i the only one mega excited to see both hangman and kenny in matches?

even if against Janela and colt - 2 of my least faves


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Am i the only one mega excited to see both hangman and kenny in matches?
> 
> even if against Janela and colt - 2 of my least faves


Janela is Kenny’s opponent for a reason. This is storytelling to show the difference a year makes as this is almost a one year anniversary from their Lights Out match on Dark.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Looking forward to Fenix v Pentagon and Omegas singles return. It's felt like forever since we last saw an Onega singles match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Janela is Kenny’s opponent for a reason. This is storytelling to show the difference a year makes as this is almost a one year anniversary from their Lights Out match on Dark.


makes sense


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> Janela is Kenny’s opponent for a reason. This is storytelling to show the difference a year makes as this is almost a one year anniversary from their Lights Out match on Dark.


Theres small, reaching links in all the matches it seems. 

Jungle Boy/Wardlow due to their history before. Cabana vs Page because of the whole Dark Order thing.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

El Hammerstone said:


> The Young Bucks are apparently ranked #1 in the tag division, so I don't see why this schmozz match is necessary.
> As much as I'm glad Omega is back in singles action, I just can't sit through any more Joey Janela, so this is a skip for me; this cannot go more than 5 minutes.
> The other tournament matches should be fun enough, as much as Colt Cabana being in this thing makes no sense.


Yea and this is what the fans wants, this is where the storyline is going, there is really no point in the 4-way concerning the Bucks. This feels a bit like WWE booking like you know the ultimate opponants but you still need the contender to win a tournament/battle royale for them to face off which never made sense. Cause when the predicted winner(s) win, it breaks the suspension of disbelief.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Am i the only one mega excited to see both hangman and kenny in matches?
> 
> even if against Janela and colt - 2 of my least faves


Not a Janela fan but he's the perfect fall guy and will make anyone look good with his selling. Hopefully we will get more of this


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Tell it like it is said:


> Not a Janela fan but he's the perfect fall guy and will make anyone look good with his selling. Hopefully we will get more of this
> View attachment 92256


agreed - if its anything like their first match it will be good

Janela has regressed in the ring a bit though the last 5 months - we’ll see


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh, fuck off.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319048312146845696


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Wheres janella

From one trash do an even bigger trash. Typical fucking AEW.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Alright_Mate said:


> Oh, fuck off.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319048312146845696


Its an improvement. 

imo


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Janela was pulled from the show because of exposure to that wrestler who tested positive for COVID at that independent show.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319047608824958977


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Alright_Mate said:


> Oh, fuck off.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319048312146845696


Jesus, I was ready to joke about the possibility, but told myself that AEW would never be that stupid. ugh


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I remember the good old days when cringeworthy dog shit like Sonny Kiss was just on the payroll and not on TV.

Good times.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Its an improvement.
> 
> imo


Shit banter mate.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jesus.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Aww, damn. Kenny vs. Janela could have actually been good (and I don't like Janela) because their match last year was. Kiss is athletic but all choreographed spots. I would've liked to have seen Sydal replace Janela if he's in town tonight.

Then again, if he decimates Kiss, it'll help his heel turn.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Meh, It's always funny to see people get salty over a black gay man get TV time. So I'm sure I'll enjoy the match. Sonny is a considerable improvement on Janela and I'm sure Omega will get a good match out of him.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Meh, It's always funny to see people get salty over a black gay man get TV time. So I'm sure I'll enjoy the match. Sonny is a considerable improvement on Janela and I'm sure Omega will get a good match out of him.


Literally no one cares what color his skin is or his sexual orientation. So stop it with that strawman nonsense. We care that someone who is not a good wrestler and looks about as threatening as a middle school gymnast is in a tournament for the company's world title.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Two Sheds said:


> Literally no one cares what color his skin is or his sexual orientation. So stop it with that strawman nonsense. We care that someone who is not a good wrestler and looks about as threatening as a middle school gymnast is in a tournament for the company's world title.


If she's here to be squashed then i don't have a problem with it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> If she's here to be squashed then i don't have a problem with it.


Are we defining squash as an actual squash or losing in "only" ten minutes?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> Oh, fuck off.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319048312146845696


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Alright_Mate said:


> Oh, fuck off.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319048312146845696


I cannot wait to hear Cornette. 😂


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Goddamn I’m pissed the fuck off. Fuck this goddamn show.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Two Sheds said:


> Are we defining squash as an actual squash or losing in "only" ten minutes?


A squash, a real one.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> A squash, a real one.


Let’s hope they understand why, if ever there was a time for squash, this is the time to do a real squash.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

Yet another reason not to watch tonight. These morons will never learn.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

God damn, people saying "If it's a squash it's fine". Why the fuck would you have a fucking squash in a WORLD TITLE TOURNAMENT?!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The reunited Butcher & Blade w/ Bunny on the pre-show.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319058383555588096


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

To think people called me out when I blasted talents like this with "it's only the undercard, they need jobbers"; gee, it's almost like I knew this kind of thing was bound to happen sooner or later.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

3venflow said:


> The reunited Butcher & Blade w/ Bunny on the pre-show.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319058383555588096


"Why? Why not?" pretty much sums up Tony Khan's booking.

Nothing in this company fucking makes sense. Holy shit.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Oh God show hasn't even started yet and the bitches are already crying

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

kyledriver said:


> Oh God show hasn't even started yet and the bitches are already crying
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Sonny Kiss is in the World Title tournament. Defend that.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

kyledriver said:


> Oh God show hasn't even started yet and the bitches are already crying
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Welcome aboard then, because now you're doing the same thing


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Janela replaced with Kiss? Please tell me he was fired.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Sonny Kiss is in the World Title tournament. Defend that.


You think he's gonna win? Hopefully it goes under 5 mins, but I'm not gonna bitch and moan to a bunch of cornette marks about it

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

did i just watch them hype up a steak dinner?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

imscotthALLIN said:


> Janela replaced with Kiss? Please tell me he was fired.


Apparently he caught COVID from the outlaw mud show he hosted meaning many other AEW talents will need to get tested and probably quarantine also.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

kyledriver said:


> You think he's gonna win? Hopefully it goes under 5 mins, but I'm not gonna bitch and moan to a bunch of cornette marks about it
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


I don't care if he wins, you're fighting for a World Title shot it should be 8 of your best heavyweights.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Sonny Kiss is in the World Title tournament. Defend that.


To be fair, thats an actual step up from janela


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Ranks 1-5 in the AEW rankings are absent in this world title tournament 

AEW Rankings as of Wednesday October 21, 2020

Use ya damn rankings AEW


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Made it home just in time for the tournament. I'm glad I missed last week's shit show, because literally no one had anything good to say about it. That says a lot when people tend to overrate everything this promotion does.*


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Wardlow is a beast.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Ranks 1-5 in the AEW rankings are absent in this world title tournament
> 
> AEW Rankings as of Wednesday October 21, 2020
> 
> Use ya damn rankings AEW


Erm. Mox has beat them all hasn't he? 

Which is the point of the tournament, no?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Stunt.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Why the fuck is Marko Stunt in the building when someone caught COVID at the independent show he was on last week?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> God damn, people saying "If it's a squash it's fine". Why the fuck would you have a fucking squash in a WORLD TITLE TOURNAMENT?!


You wouldn’t. We know this is fucking stupid, but it is going to be so much goddamn worse when they ask Kenny to bump for this motherfucker.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Two actual athletes. At least they are starting well. Except for Marko. Hope he chokes on a dildo.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The defendants really are a dumb bunch aren’t they.

Squash or no squash(likely to be 10-15 minutes) Sonny Kiss is part of the AEW World Title Tournament, not a tournament for the TNT Championship, the AEW WORLD TITLE!

Of all the names they could have replaced Janela with, they go with Sonny Kiss who isn’t TV material because he is still too green.

That’s why people bitch, because they have a justifying reason, this booking is ridiculous and if WWE pulled something like this, by basically putting a jobber in a tournament for the WWE or Universal Championship people would moan about that too, because it’s clear as day rubbish booking.

AEW shouldn’t get away with such garbage, this is a tournament for a shot at the World Title and the majority of names involved, not just Kiss have done absolutely nothing to warrant a place in such a high profile tournament for an opportunity at the biggest prize in the company.

That rant felt good, now has anybody got any Anna Jay booty pics...🙏


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Two actual athletes. At least they are starting well. Except for Marko. Hope he chokes on a dildo.


Cheer up.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Cheer up.
> View attachment 92261


That always helps.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Erik. said:


> Erm. Mox has beat them all hasn't he?
> 
> Which is the point of the tournament, no?


Mox beat Joey and Kenny, that didn't stop them for getting into the tournament.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Man I love Wardlow. Push him like Batista!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I want this to happen if Sonny tries a cross body on Kenny:


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> Stunt.


Glad i'm not watching. AEW is terrible currently


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Four way tag is the main event?

The streak is OVER! February 29th, 2020 until October 21st, 2020 we've not seen one main event not featuring a former WWE contracted wrestler.

Good job to AEW.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> I want this to happen if Sonny tries a cross body on Kenny:


In an ideal world, Kenny‘d no-sell like crazy.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Odds on Jungle Boy winning by roll up?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Mox beat Joey and Kenny, that didn't stop them for getting into the tournament.


In non title matches..... 

Cage, Archer, MJF and Lee have all lost title matches within the last 3 months. 

If anything, Spears or Sky or whoever is 5th probably should be in the tournament. But I think they're fueding with eachother now.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Four way tag is the main event?
> 
> The streak is OVER! February 29th, 2020 until October 21st, 2020 we've not seen one main event not featuring a former WWE contracted wrestler.
> 
> Good job to AEW.


Have you actually kept track of that? [emoji23]

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Good match


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Very good match, glad wardlow got the W

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This match was much better than I expected. I thought it would be a quick squash. Jungle Boy impressed me.*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

They really do have something special with Wardlow.

Have him get to the final and have a career match with Omega.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was lots of fun. Wardlow rules!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They kept this match to a good length. Good job!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

kyledriver said:


> Have you actually kept track of that?
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Yep.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Thats the right result but Im not sure why you matched these two up.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This is the first match Ive seen of Wardlow tbh.. Cool!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

"And remember folks athletic big men sell tickets"

AEW fans: REEEEEEE SIZE QUEEN


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Great match with the right winner!


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Nice call Wardlow going over. Good match.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Solid opener, tbh I kind of expected Jungle Boy to go over but I'm fine with them doing something with Wardlow.

Although if Janela needed to be taken off the show because he was at an event where someone had Covid, why is Marko Stunt there when he was at the same show?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wait, they put Omega with Kiss? 



Jesus


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Did they just call Britt "The rolemodel"? Thats Bayley's thing 💀


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm very surprised that Wardlow won that.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Did they just call Britt "The rolemodel"? Thats Bayley's thing 💀


She was doing this role model thing before Bayley


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn good opening match. Jungle Boy and Wardlow have good chemistry.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Did they just call Britt "The rolemodel"? Thats Bayley's thing 💀


Roll Model.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

thank Christ, they actually showed the promo


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I do like this "After Dynamite went off the air" thing. Makes it seem like it's unpredictable.

Of course Kingston is taking shots at WWE during his promo because we can't go a week without that.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> She was doing this role model thing before Bayley


Of course it would be WWE to copy it 😤


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I really can’t stand Kingston’s fucking promos. Good energy, but fuck you with your stupid content.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Geeee said:


> I'm very surprised that Wardlow won that.



Why?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Of course it would be WWE to copy it 😤


It's not a copy at all.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Goddamn Sonny Kiss vs Omega. Someone try and defend this. Please. We all fucking know this is going to result in your fucking future world champion selling for someone who’s offense is soft as fucking hell and kills any semblance of competition.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Imagine being a fan tuning in for the first time and you see Kenny Omega Vs Sonny Kiss graphic.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

bdon said:


> Goddamn Sonny Kiss vs Omega. *Someone try and defend this.* Please. We all fucking know this is going to result in your fucking future world champion selling for someone who’s offense is soft as fucking hell and kills any semblance of competition.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Bayley and Britt have very different gimmicks. Britt copied her gimmick from Chris Jericho


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why?


Its rare to see a good booking decision


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Imagine being a fan tuning in for the first time and you see Kenny Omega Vs Sonny Kiss graphic.


This is part of the reason why i'm giving them a break. I'm tired of geeks like kiss, stunt, allin, rose, etc When i seen the Steve-O thing where he's gonna be on there tonight that made me cringe


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Okay, Eddie Kingston is the best promo in AEW. I've never been this excited for a Moxley title match.*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Really good promo by Mox.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This vignette is great but the result of the match is so obvious its hard to get invested.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mox/Kingston is great. 

Better then any filler feud has any right to be.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Bayley and Britt have very different gimmicks. Britt copied her gimmick from Chris Jericho


He is the demi god so of course shes gonna be influenced!


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Good series of promos there

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

What is this thing?! 💀💀


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Fuck off from my tv


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I do hate sonny kiss 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This introduction lol WTF.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why are they announcing all that lmao


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Lmao the kenny intro

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I guess they are actually rebooting him. First match vs Sonny is all time cringe though.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Well, hello there ladies


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So this is the start of his heel turn? Its..interesting.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh boy...


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

why do these chicks have brooms?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wow the Kenny hype is real. It begins.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Good entrance.

This match should be less than 5 mins.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sweeping chicks are definitely welcome to stick around.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm definitely enjoying the build to Moxley/Kingston, glad to see them work together on a larger stage than they had in the past.

Also I don't hate Sonny Kiss as much as some people around here do, not a huge fan but not a hater, but why is he in this match as Janela's replacement? What's the point of the ranking system if there's no point to it, even when you consider Moxley already beat the top 4, Omega could at least beat Spears... or whoever is currently #5.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Okay, if Omega wins in 5 minutes or less like he should I feel like this is an interesting reboot for him.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Gotta love Asian girls with brooms


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> why do these chicks have brooms?


Because he's the cleaner.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Squash him and I’ll do the Shipoopi.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Shortest Omega match ever!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Two good booking decisions in a row? Well got damn.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, that was exactly what should have happened. Props.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why?


Wardlow has been mostly an AEW Dark resident and Jungle Boy is one of the top guys they are building. I'm actually happy for Wardlow, as I like him the best of all the hosses.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Perfect booking.

Did they send Tony Khan home?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

FUCK YES


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kenny will be a world champ by the end of the year 100%


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

That was quick lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Glorious. 

The cleaner is here.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Bitches gonna bitch

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

at least thats what shouldve happened with sonny


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

OMG YESSS


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The entrance was cool until the cringe announcing and comedy stuff. Two questions though:

1. Why is there a squash in your World Title tournament?

2. How was Kenny able to beat Sonny Kiss in 20 seconds but it took Miro 10 minutes?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Kenny's entrance was longer than the match 😐. Why squash Sonny when Jungle Boy and Wardlow went 10 minutes? That's so disrespectful.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice and to the point

Sent from my REVVLRY+ using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

And straight back to the dumb we go.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Calling it! The finals is Omega vs Page


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Perfect squash. First two matches were booked pretty much perfect.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Okay, I changed the channel, and I come back to find out that apparently it actually was a legit squash, well done AEW


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Good, that's how that matchup should be booked.



Hephaesteus said:


> why do these chicks have brooms?


He adopted "The Cleaner" as a gimmick in Bullet Club, people misunderstood and thought it was a janitorial thing and he rolled with it and started having brooms in his entrances.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Kenny's entrance was longer than the match. 😐*


A short Kenny match? It certainly is a first thats for sure


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Lmao this giant Fuck You to the fans was the first time Omega has ever entertained me

That was brilliant


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Here we are, a true 10/10 on the mic. Amazingly cringe.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

"That was compelling, Tone" 

bahahahahah


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Whoa an actual squash. Good decision.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

I know many people has enjoyed watching Kiss getting buried like this. 
But what is the point for SK to be in this tournament? 
At the begining, I was thinking Omega will work to make SK to look strong. 

Anyway, this match was useless.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Calling it! The finals is Omega vs Page


Nah. Hangman will lose to Wardlow, in my opinion. Either Omega or Bucks will cost him in some way.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Dasha the GOAT


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

HELL YES!!! Perfect!!!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Cody back to blonde?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

@bdon 

TELL EM


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Now this is has been a good first hour. Credit where credit is due.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

TELL EM BDON!


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

2 brothers are gonna get it on...

Uhhh

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Kenny's entrance was longer than the match 😐. Why squash Sonny when Jungle Boy and Wardlow went 10 minutes? That's so disrespectful.*


Jungle boy is way better than sonny and Wardlow is worst than kenny so not really disrespectful


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

French Connection said:


> I know many people has enjoyed watching Kiss getting buried like this.
> But what is the point for SK to be in this tournament?
> At the begining, I was thinking Omega will work to make SK to look strong.
> 
> Anyway, this match was useless.


Because tournaments are story driven and should never JUST involve the best competitors. 

Whether that was Sonny, Janela or another lower card guy. Omega was squashing whoever it was to continue his character development and story. 

You cant put Brodie, Cage, Starks etc in the tournament and against Omega in the first round because that squash makes them look bad. 

Like I've said before. I don't give a shit whos in a tournament. Aslong as the right story is told and the right guy wins. 

So far. They've nailed the tournament 2 matches in. And we know Fenix/Penta is gonna bang.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cody clearly reads WF and just tried to trigger bdon.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Best for business (TM).


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> @bdon
> 
> TELL EM





RainmakerV2 said:


> Now this is has been a good first hour. Credit where credit is due.





Chip Chipperson said:


> TELL EM BDON!


Cody backed off his twitter statement.

Good.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Because tournaments are story driven and should never JUST involve the best competitors.


Mhm, because sometimes the worst competitors of the year make the playoffs.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The “moaners” can take credit for that squash.

Tony Khan obviously reads this forum.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

why is cody cutting a promo like he's scared of oc?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> The “moaners” can take credit for that squash.
> 
> Tony Khan obviously reads this forum.


Or the squash always planned because it's a key element to Omegas character development.

Hence why Omega got Janela and then Sonny. And not a solid competitor like Fenix, Penta, Wardlow, JB etc.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Sonny had one job, sell two moves and get squashed. 

He ducked out of the way of the V trigger about 3 seconds prematurely.

This dude is trash and I'm genuinely thankful to see him squashed, even though he still managed to fuck it up.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why have there been no pictures of the broom girls posted yet?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Erik. said:


> Or the squash always planned because it's a key element to Omegas character development.
> 
> Hence why Omega got Janela and then Sonny. And not a solid competitor like Fenix, Penta, Wardlow, JB etc.


The reason they chose Janela is because he can take the V trigger like a champ.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I fucking loved that.

@Hitman1987 thoughts!?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> Jungle boy is way better than sonny and Wardlow is worst than kenny so not really disrespectful


*Wardlow has one loss as a monster heel and Jungle Boy is a perpetual jobber. Sonny has competitive tag team matches every other week. *


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Justin Roberts 💀💀


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> Sonny had one job, sell two moves and get squashed.
> 
> He ducked out of the way of the V trigger about 3 seconds prematurely.
> 
> This dude is trash and I'm genuinely thankful to see him squashed, even though he still managed to fuck it up.


Like i said the reason it was supposed to be Janela is because you know that Janela is going to take the Vtrigger perfectly


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Just give Eddie a one hour promo time..


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Wardlow has one loss as a monster heel and Jungle Boy is a perpetual jobber. Sonny has competitive tag team matches every other week. *


Point still stands. Jungle boys the future, Sonny kiss is a novelty act


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Solid promo by Eddie.

Would've meant more if he didn't tap to Cody in his debut.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Strap in.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Kingston is the best AEW has.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Damn Kingston has been killing it on the mic.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Intimidator3 said:


> Damn Kingston has been killing it on the mic.


Is there anyone better in pro wrestling? 

Serious question. I don't watch.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A NY goon is challenging for the AEW championship. As a New York dude, I'm loving it!


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Kingston is the best AEW has.


He just screams old school in a good way..really great


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

izhack111 said:


> Just give Eddie a one hour promo time..


Put him on commentary for a night!


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The entrance was cool until the cringe announcing and comedy stuff. Two questions though:
> 
> 1. Why is there a squash in your World Title tournament?
> 
> 2. How was Kenny able to beat Sonny Kiss in 20 seconds but it took Miro 10 minutes?


1. To create unpredictability in the tournament and variety. 

2. Kenny was to the point. Instead of wanting to drag out the beating like Miro. 

Idk, just guessing. 


Sounds like a decent show so far. I will catch some clips and highlights of it tonight after it ends.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Thank fuck they had Omega squash Kiss.

Yet in 10 seconds of actual match the useless fuck still managed to take the worse V-Trigger in the history of V-Triggers.

Fucking useless. He's got a job based purely on woke culture. Fact. He's not talented at all.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Can we just take a moment to appreciate how much mic time Eddie Kingston is getting and how well he's using it?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Kingston scolding jr lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

La Parka said:


> Solid promo by Eddie.
> 
> Would've meant more if he didn't tap to Cody in his debut.


I think they didn't know that they were going to sign him


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

This first hour has been very, very good. Colour me impressed.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

First time seeing kingston, and im quite impressed


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Or the squash always planned because it's a key element to Omegas character development.
> 
> Hence why Omega got Janela and then Sonny. And not a solid competitor like Fenix, Penta, Wardlow, JB etc.


Nah.

AEW are addicted to 10-15 minute matches, they don’t plan squashes, TK obviously hopped on this forum before the show started and changed his plan


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

somerandomfan said:


> Can we just take a moment to appreciate how much mic time Eddie Kingston is getting and how well he's using it?


Taking multiple moments for Eddie "The Man" Kingston.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

and audrey would get it


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Audrey talking to Fenix 😂😂


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Hephaesteus said:


> and audrey would get it


No she certainly would not.

Neigh.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What the hell that spinning in the air. Damn.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> Can we just take a moment to appreciate how much mic time Eddie Kingston is getting and how well he's using it?


He's doing great with the opportunity, personality goes a long way


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319073689124614144
*The Twitter backlash has already begun. 40 Quote Tweets in 10 minutes.*


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

@bdon 

Will you be watching Go Big Show? It has your favourite Cody in it.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

If there was a crowd that would have actually deserved a holy shit chant. You don't see tightrope spots as a full on run too often, or at all really.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I always get a good laugh when I see the ref talking with the wrestlers 😂😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Could watch these two wrestle every week, a la Tajiri vs Super Crazy in ECW.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Trophies said:


> What the hell that spinning in the air. Damn.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Could watch these two wrestle every week, a la Tajiri vs Super Crazy in AEW.


Ah, great memories.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

If Eddie Kingston tried to sell me a Freddo for 25p I’d buy it.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Holy shit


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

best first hour in a while.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> If Eddie Kingston tried to sell me a Freddo for 25p I’d buy it.


He'd probably get me to put up 50p


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

why do i get the feeling that this is gonna be a time limit draw?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This is good shit.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Penta absolutely killing his brother.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I love matches where both guys know absolutely everything about each other's move sets. Always creates some great moments.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319073689124614144
> *The Twitter backlash has already begun. 40 Quote Tweets in 10 minutes.*


I mean for Sonny really lol. Like why does he need a long match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Good Lord


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> I love matches where both guys know absolutely everything about each other's move sets. Always creates some great moments.


When they start countering the counters and shit


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Show has been really good tonight, solid opener, Moxley and Kingston killing it to build their match (and Kingston on the mic in general), good set up of a return of The Cleaner for Omega, and this match has been great so far. Last week's episode was mediocre at best but AEW deserves plenty of credit already for this week's Dynamite.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dope, hopefully Pentagon wins though. Do not like Fenix


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Absolutely fantastic match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Needed about 10 more minutes of that.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Love the story in this match


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Dope, hopefully Pentagon wins though. Do not like Fenix


Oops.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Booooooo


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Great match.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Easily the best hour of TV theyve done in a while.


Sadly the second hour looks dogshit on paper.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That was outstanding. 

And to think, we now have Omega/Fenix to look forward to.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Great match.

It wouldn't be the worst thing in the world to give these two a singles run.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Oops.


The tears have started lol


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

phoenix getting wrecked next week


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was unreal. Fenix is more of a babyface than Penta so makes sense for him to face Kenny.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

this is pure racism, colorism, sexism, and some other isms holding Pentagon down


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Erik. said:


> That was outstanding.
> 
> And to think, we now have Omega/Fenix to look forward to.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

What a crazy fu cking match with the lucha bros

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Very enjoyable match, great combination of workrate and story telling.

I wasn't opposed to an Omega/Pentagon rematch, but I am very open to Omega/Fenix as well.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Penta and Fenix showing us that they should be way higher on the card. That was incredible.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> I mean for Sonny really lol. Like why does he need a long match.


Because they don't know wrestling, they don't know the story or context; it's all about the virtue signaling


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> That was unreal. Fenix is more of a babyface than Penta so makes sense for him to face Kenny.


Maybe they are pocketing Penta vs Omega for later?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This is the issue with AEW. You come off a kickass match with two of the best young luchadores in the world IN THEIR PRIME into a video package about Miro being upset about "Alan" the video game machine.

Cut the stupid shit out like Miro being upset over a video game, give us more of this Fenix Vs Penta and stuff like it and you'll have a really solid show.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

El Hammerstone said:


> Because they don't know wrestling, they don't know the story or context; it's all about the virtue signaling


Also they seem to forgot that it was suppose to be Janela getting squashed


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Fenix vs. Physics haha.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Was that the best hour of wrestling this year?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is good shit.


Glad you like it. I knew this one would be hard hitting.

You need to watch Kenny vs Rey Fenix in AAA to preview next week’s show. Another unreal, hard hitting contest.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Also they seem to forgot that it was suppose to be Janela getting squashed


I don't think they pay that much attention


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Was that the best hour of wrestling this year?


I would say so, yes.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Was that the best hour of wrestling this year?


And here we go with AEW fans overrating things.

Great first hour but best of the year? No.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> Because they don't know wrestling, they don't know the story or context; it's all about the virtue signaling


Exactly, like just because he's black and gay doesn't mean he deserves to be having an even decently competitive match with Kenny. If he was booked like MJF or even Scorpio Sky the outrage would make sense


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Also they seem to forgot that it was suppose to be Janela getting squashed


That’d have been


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> And here we go with AEW fans overrating things.
> 
> Great first hour but best of the year? No.


Probably the best since COVID. At least the best I can think of but it is the one most fresh in my mind so maybe have that bias.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

John Silver is comedy gold.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Colt Cabana should break away from The Dark Order and feud with Brodie.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Who thinks it's a good idea to hire marks? Jesus


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Omega and Fenix had an absolute blockbuster a couple of years ago. Expect something great next week.

John Silver, hahaha.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Trophies said:


> John Silver is comedy gold.


Got a feeling he'll be quite over when the live crowds are truly back.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

John is great lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Can this bald midget get the fuck off my screen?

Thanks


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Boom Boom? 💀


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Omg Colt's music is awful


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Great pacing for today's show. Got through the whole first round in about 70 minutes.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

John Silver literally is about 4 foot 9 isn't he.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who let the manlet off his leash?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Fenix and Penta proved why they should be used better.

Fenix is the best high flyer in Wrestling, the guy is ridiculously talented.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> John Silver literally is about 4 foot 9 isn't he.


Maybe Marko is there to make him look big.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Hangman is going to be a star.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Page.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> Fenix and Penta proved why they should be used better.
> 
> Fenix is the best high flyer in Wrestling, the guy is ridiculously talented.


If only Mysterio had come over. Imagine those matches.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Is PAC ever coming back?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

From a booking side, i get it but storyline wise, why would brodie be going for a lower title than one of his underlings?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Someone in the crowd really doesn't want to see Cabana's comedy wrestling. 🤣


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Wardlow could get a bye?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> Is PAC ever coming back?


I mean that's a question for the US and UK governments, not anyone on this forum or even AEW.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This will build up Hangman's tournament win well


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good bump by Page there


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Ridiculously stupid bump. What a moron.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

John silver's pretty fucking funny

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

A little long, but good win for Page.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Decent match. Bit long but decent. Page needs to get those stupid bumps out of his game he has huge potential but he won't if he snaps his spine on a stupid bump.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Good match. 

Next week's schedule is looking solid too.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Imagine this show in front of 10,000 fans. 😥

Wardlow vs. Page and Kenny vs. Fenix. Mamma mia.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

That was a fine match, but it just felt a bit underwhelming having to follow Penta/Fenix.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Dark Order showing Hangman what it's like to have eachothers back whilst Page looks on....


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Why this feud is still going?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Page is going to be such a huge star. He just got a good match out of Colt fucking Cabana.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

page match was way too competitive


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Doctor will see you now.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoa Brian Cage still exists.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> page match was way too competitive


I think that's the point... 

Especially on the same night Omega wins in seconds.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Don't you quote Kanyon bruh!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Lol I love the angry Tazz rants.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> I think that's the point...
> 
> Especially on the same night Omega wins in seconds.


Definitely the point. Omega breezes through, while Page struggles each match. Kenny gets too cocky, and Page wins the tournament


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Tazz is right


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Now they're quoting Raven, fuck these guys


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Definitely the point. Omega breezes through, while Page struggles each match. Kenny gets too cocky, and Page wins the tournament


Nah. Bucks cost Omega next week.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Situation is pissed


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

solid work by Team Taz.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cage/Starks would be decent tag champs.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Nah. Bucks cost Omega next week.


You think they cost Omega, or do you mean Page?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Clearly a restaurant and not backstage at all.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well let's hope they don't force this one


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Welldone. What a heel.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> You think they cost Omega, or do you mean Page?


Sorry, they cost Page.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I hope I'm not in the minority for enjoying Team Taz.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MJF knows his steak. Well done is the only way.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Starks giving out money promos like their candy. Now just let the man win a feud!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wtf is this.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> I hope I'm not in the minority for enjoying Team Taz.


Taz is great. They have just been getting lost ion the shuffle a lot recently.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> MJF knows his steak. Well done is the only way.


Wrong x 100000000000000.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

The way that was going you'd think they'd just have to bring out the cow alive.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Starks giving out money promos like their candy. Now just let the man win a feud!


Darby vs Starks in a TNT title feud would be great.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

How did this turn into a Family Guy skit?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy wow.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Ok this is new lol


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Wtf is this


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jericho and MJF are great, love this! 😂😂


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh my fucking god what the fuck are they doing?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh boy. Dynamite, the musical.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This is awful.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I was about to cancel MJF for ordering a well-done steak. This segment is absolute garbage though. *


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

What the fucking fuck.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I fucking hate Jericho.

Way to force MJF to break kayfabe. Fuck you, Chris. You piece of fucking shit!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

jim about to break his tv so at least thatll be funny. but really wtf is this?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

For the love of God what is this lmao


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Jericho the musical


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I was about to cancel MJF for ordering a well-done steak *


Ultimate heel move.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jericho is always my favorite part


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lots of hot dancing girls on the show tonight


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Sorry, they cost Page.


Could see it


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

This can't be real


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

FUCK YOU, JERICHO!!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I recall leaving my water unattended for a minute, and now I'm worried


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Remember when these guys were by far the most entertaining characters on the show? It's starting to feel like so long ago.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I dunno, I liked it. It was something different.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Turn it off...TURN IT OFF


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jericho and MJF are great, love this!





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jericho is always my favorite part


Somehow I don't believe you




3venflow said:


> I dunno, I liked it. It was something different.


See above



RVD4200 said:


> That was fucking amazing


See above the above


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

This cannot be happening

fuck you chris


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Who thought this was a good idea?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

....what?


----------



## Stoney Jackson (Dec 6, 2013)

My God how lame


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

That was fucking amazing


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Worst segment of the year...omg what the fuck is this??


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Tony Khan needs his ass kicked.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

OK, I recently had a bit to say about people complaining, but what the FUCK was that?

Pathetic.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jericho needs to go. He’s fucking bored out of his mind and needs to go. Now. Yesterday. Last week.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That made me smile! 😂😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Now _that's_ sports entertainment!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow they actually found a way to make Jericho worse after Trashidy.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What in the actual fuck am I watching? 
Ok, this is actually funny! Talk about breaking the fourth wall!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Literally raw steaks.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Personally I thought that was kind of funny, but I can see why people didn't.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Team razz with a great promo, ricky is a stud

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m now convinced it really was Jericho’s idea for Matt Hardy to teleport


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jericho needs his creative freedom taken away. At least for a month.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319087812021452800


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

MJF is legit a better singer than the professional.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cornette just had an aneurysm


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

youre supposed to make a mjf jericho team up seem like a danger to everybody. Not some musical to bring smiles to evos face


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


>


Oh, I thought you were referencing Book of Mormon.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Med rare is where it at

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

PhilThePain said:


> Now _that's_ sports entertainment!


Yep, I was found it fun and something new. People say there's never anything new but that was creative af. Twitter is blowing up (in a good way).


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Jericho needs to go. He’s fucking bored out of his mind and needs to go. Now. Yesterday. Last week.


It's his ego, he's knows he's so loved he's just doing anything at this point. This is why there has to be a medium between Vince's no creative freedom and AEW's have at it approach.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jericho is hilarious! This is why I always look forward to the Inner Circle parts 😂😂


----------



## Funk (Oct 22, 2020)

WHAT JUST HAPPENED!!!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Erik. said:


> MJF is legit a better singer than the professional.


I hope you realise that definitely wasn't actually MJF's voice and you're joking...


----------



## Funk (Oct 22, 2020)

Omfg


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Embarassing.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I was just thinking about how tonight's show has been doing a pretty good job at limiting childish comedic garbage....and then that happened.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

0-11 


Glass joe over here


----------



## Funk (Oct 22, 2020)

Ricky starks is unreal,they are money


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A wrestling promo turned into a musical number.... that's gotta be a first in pro wrestling, right?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The baddest bitch on the block here to save the show as usual.


----------



## Funk (Oct 22, 2020)

I think they just did that to piss off cornette


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey, cool to see Kilynn King on Dynamite.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Back, hurry back...


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Britt Baker and assistant? That inspires an idea... 🤔


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I think I just need to change my perspective on the way I see modern wrestling. If I stop trying to suspend my disbelief and take it seriously, and instead treat it like I did WCW in 2000, where I knew not to take it seriously, I think I'd enjoy it more.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

What is happening.

I hate musicals.... A wrestling musical.... Has that existed? If so why???

Why?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

My reaction to Jericho and MJF: 

Bing Crosby and Bob Hope did it better.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This is much better than those stupid bimbos on Monday night


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Funk (Oct 22, 2020)

PavelGaborik said:


> I was just thinking about how tonight's show has been doing a pretty good job at limiting childish comedic garbage....and then that happened.


No joke I was thinking the same excsact thing


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Britt is still green...


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> This is much better than those stupid bimbos on Monday night


Did AEW get you in the draft?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Britt is still green...


Yet infinitely better.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

At least Britt has a character unlike those boring bitches on RAW


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

kyledriver said:


> What is happening.
> 
> I hate musicals.... A wrestling musical.... Has that existed? If so why???
> 
> ...


Other than Vince at the Slammy's and I think Ready 2 Rumble I don't think so lol


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Other than Vince at the Slammy's and I think Ready 2 Rumble I don't think so lol


Lmao [emoji1787]

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Aw yeah, Dr Thicc Baker


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Baker needs the belt ASAP.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I was coming around to Britt because of her character work, but then I remembered what her matches were like...


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Did AEW get you in the draft?


Maybe?.. but I gotta go where you know who is though, in which is on Fridays 

Lovin AEW btw


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> At least Britt has a character unlike those boring bitches on RAW


I mean she's 2018 Alexa Bliss, but with a dentist degree


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> At least Britt has a character unlike those boring bitches on RAW


Does she have more character than Billie Kay? 😏


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Britt vs Shida is gonna bang.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Other than Vince at the Slammy's and I think Ready 2 Rumble I don't think so lol


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Um how does a lumberjack match stop the dark order from intefering?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Back, hurry back...
> View attachment 92271


*







*


----------



## Funk (Oct 22, 2020)

Holly shit stevo


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> Britt is still green...


Looks good with the added weight though. 

Lots of potential


----------



## Funk (Oct 22, 2020)

Omg they really just did that too


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jackass Steve-O?


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Ohh no


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sammy vs. Hardy in another gimmick match? They're trynna kill someone huh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They're really doing Jackass skits in 2020? And people defend this shit?*


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fucking Dweeby Allin. The fuck was the point in that?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Why is the Bunny back with the Butcher and Blade? 

What happened to QT?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Way to stay relevant Darby. Jackass was 20 years ago.


----------



## Funk (Oct 22, 2020)

Jerez, sometimes I think fuckin mentally challenged teenager books this show


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319090631663288325


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Sammy vs. Hardy in another gimmick match? They're trynna kill someone huh.


A recorded match is definitely the safest way to do a 5th match between them


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Why is the Bunny back with the Butcher and Blade?
> 
> What happened to QT?


The Blade got his house in order.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

that was it? I assume it was supposed to be worst but somebody stepped in and said no darby


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Eddie had to get Blades wife back for him from another man. 

lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Is that supposed to make me like Darby?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

BB has improved a lot

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jesus Blade needs to lay off the tanning.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

So no expanation on why Allie is now The Bunny again just showing that it happened...


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I was enjoying this show but did we really need a Jackass throwback?



RainmakerV2 said:


> Sammy vs. Hardy in another gimmick match? They're trynna kill someone huh.


At least it's a cinematic so they have time to tape and can go for actual safety measures instead of just trying to do shit on the fly.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Eddie had to get Blades wife back for him from another man.
> 
> lmao


Well when you put it like that


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It too Eddie Kingston to get The Blade's wife to get back in the group? Smh


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Will Matt vs Sammy be at the Hardy Compound?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I'd love to see B&B win.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Well when you put it like that


Well, Eddie does cut a pretty convincing promo. He probably got a few nights with her first heh.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

I actually felt guilty about not watching tonight after reading the first hours post. Based on the most recent posts I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

kyledriver said:


> What is happening.
> 
> I hate musicals.... A wrestling musical.... Has that existed? If so why???
> 
> ...


im actually in the middle of writing a wrestling theatrical play right Now! It’s not a musical though... 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So dumb Bucks vs Green Party, vs Oompa Loompas, vs Butcher and Blade? Yeah B&B should win.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Marbar said:


> I actually felt guilty about not watching tonight after reading the first hours post. Based on the most recent posts I'm glad I didn't.


Probably been the best Dynamite in months.

If you aren't going to watch live anyway, you might aswell watch the opening 70 minutes. Probably the best wrestling show of the year.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So no expanation on why Allie is now The Bunny again just showing that it happened...


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *They're really doing Jackass skits in 2020? And people defend this shit?*





ironcladd1 said:


> Way to stay relevant Darby. Jackass was 20 years ago.





somerandomfan said:


> I was enjoying this show but did we really need a Jackass throwback?
> 
> 
> At least it's a cinematic so they have time to tape and can go for actual safety measures instead of just trying to do shit on the fly.


Jackass 4 comes out next year—guess they’re starting the press tour?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Does she have more character than Billie Kay? 😏


I gotta put my girl over and say nope. Billie Kay has all the character of a womens champion! She is the Siren of Smackdown! The Undesputed Uncrowned Undefeated future SD womens champion of Femme Fatale Fridays! 🥵🥵

Anyways, but I do give credit where its due Britt has alot of character and Im enjoying it, shes a favorite of the AEW womens division so far


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Bunny's so sexy

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Well, Eddie does cut a pretty convincing promo. He probably got a few nights with her first heh.


"Bunny what are ya doing Blade's ya family. Ya brothers! I go way back with you 2s your my best friends. We're family, hug him"


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The Butcher kind of looks like Billy Huggens from Battlegrounds 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Oh man Diet Dew!" 😂😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> "Bunny what are ya doing Blade's ya family. Ya brothers! I go way back with you 2s your my best friends. We're family, hug him"


"Give me some lovin' first though. Brothers gotta share."


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its been a while since I live chatted a wrestling show btw


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Quinn putting on some weight. Now can we Cassidy on a proper diet and put on 15 pounds?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So they run the Sammy Hardy angle during commercial? Lol. Good formatting.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The feud that will never die until one of them dies... 🤣


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I give this episode of Dynamite a 6/10.. perhaps a 7.


----------



## Funk (Oct 22, 2020)

They really had Sammy and hardy fight during commercial


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Who let their kid in the ring again?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Do the refs tell them when it's a commercial? I can't see any signal.

Also, Silver is making the most of his TV time for a bald midget. 🤣


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I still don't see why you don't have the Lucha Bros main event this show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


*Keep simping for Riho in here and I'll have you looking like Jey Uso!







*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Are they really ending the show with the Jobber, the Baker and the Candlestick Maker?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That manlet is going wild! That was a crazy sequence!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> I still don't see why you don't have the Lucha Bros main event this show.


It should have. Took a lot out of the Page match having to follow that.


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> I hope you realise that definitely wasn't actually MJF's voice and you're joking...


that was 100% his real voice. His natural tone resonated when he hit higher notes. Let’s not forget his childhood dream to to be an opera singer and a pro wrestler hahaha his vocal placement and quality is actually beautiful, color me surprised!


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

This show could have been ordered better, the first half was loaded and it makes the second half come off a bit worse.

Although it's kind of hard to get invested in this match, it isn't bad but you already know who is going to win, you could see it a mile away.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No rules, no counting. Typical Bucks nonsense.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

spiderguy252000 said:


> that was 100% his real voice. His natural tone resonated when he hit higher notes. Let’s not forget his childhood dream to to be an opera singer and a pro wrestler hahaha his vocal placement and quality is actually beautiful, color me surprised!


Go look up mjf on the rosie o donnel show singing opera of you are my sunshine 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

FTR vs the Middle School Gym Team it is then.


----------



## Funk (Oct 22, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So they run the Sammy Hardy angle during commercial? Lol. Good formatting.


Exactly what I said


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes!! Young Bucks vs FTR lets go!!


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Wtf


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Im pretty sure that wasnt 3.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Good first hour, bad second hour.

Night


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Just sucks the build to Bucks vs FTR wasn't better.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Great show outside of Jericho and MJF.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Kassidy's shoulders weren't down for the three.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I think its about time for The Young Bucks to take those titles


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Wait the Bucks won? Wow I'm surprised I thought it was going to be the Beaver Boys.

Actually no even jokingly I can't say that with a straight face.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I like how they referenced the finish from the tournament in the ending. Hopefully FTR/Bucks lives up to the hype.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Please kill them FTR.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't understand why they made the Bucks heel for weeks and now we're meant to feel sorry for them?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*On paper, the Full Gear card is stacked as hell, but the build has been absolute trash outside of Mox/Kingston.*


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

FTR.. straight from WWE's trashcan


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Get outta here Tully you're old


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

FTR are definitely working the leg at the PPV.

Also, Tully looks in great shape for his age.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Ohmg Tully Blanchard is backkkk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Let me guess, Buck Hogan is going to sell the leg for one week max.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Refs late as fuck [emoji23]. Well his leg is maybe broke, let's get on out there [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Now we're supposed to feel sympathy for the Bucks? Lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> Just sucks the build to Bucks vs FTR wasn't better.


Yeah, right? Its just been the bucks acting like immature middle scoolers for the past month super kicking random folk and now they're supposed to be babyfaces in this match?

Tully is moving like a man half his age! Lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

So much for the Bucks heel turn


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

We know who Schiavone and all the other officials that were super kicked are rooting for.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Good show this week, probably should have had the order switched up but overall I enjoyed this.

Now to fuck off from TNT since I have 0 or negative interest in The Misery Index...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *On paper, the Full Gear card is stacked as hell, but the build has been absolute trash outside of Mox/Kingston.*


They haven't figured out how to do meaningful booking yet. It's like to avoid doing the WWE thing of running a story too long, they go too short with barely any meat too it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Besides a couple of old washed up Horsemen farts.. I love how AEW doesnt have a bunch of old farts ruining the show


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Awesome first hour other than the Trashidy "interview." Bleh second hour. Fenix vs. Penta was awesome.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

bucks been kicking innocents for a minute, now we're supposed to sympathize with them cuz they got a taste of their own medicine?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> It’d be one thing if they used him to be squashed by Omega, but no, they’ll make Kenny fucking Omega, the person whose waist you plan on placing the world title, and asking him to fucking sell for this fucking geek who shouldn’t be on Dynamite period.
> 
> Way to kill any hope of getting the story of angry, super serious Kenny over with the audience.
> 
> ...


lol.... you look stupid


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Besides Jericho and MJF singing, that was a great show!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Yeah, right? Its just been the bucks acting like immature middle scoolers for the past month super kicking random folk and now they're supposed to be babyfaces in this match?
> 
> Tully is moving like a man half his age! Lol


They do good build on BTE from what I seen this week. I just said in a different post (and lot in general), but I think they be so worried about running stories into the ground like WWE that they accidentally undercook them.

The story started off great with FTR and The Bucks having a reluctant alliance. But that ended quickly once the gauntlet came about, then neither was directly involved with each other for like 5 weeks and that hurt it.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That episode was going swimmingly until Jericho came on screen.

The first hour was a big positive though, and Fenix vs Penta unsurprisingly rocked.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Besides a couple of old washed up Horsemen farts.. I love how AEW doesnt have a bunch of old farts ruining the show


You mean like Jericho and 2/3 of commentary


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol.... you look stupid


Don’t pretend you expected to see a legit squash, mf’er. Lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

bdon said:


> It’d be one thing if they used him to be squashed by Omega, but no, they’ll make Kenny fucking Omega, the person whose waist you plan on placing the world title, and asking him to fucking sell for this fucking geek who shouldn’t be on Dynamite period.
> 
> Way to kill any hope of getting the story of angry, super serious Kenny over with the audience.
> 
> ...


Calm down sir. There are certain things I don't like either, but getting this emotionally invested over a Television show cannot be good for your health.

Also Kenny did indeed squash him with two moves in 15 seconds...so just kind of an all around L here.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Whoanma said:


>


Hurry back please


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

First hour and a bit was great.

Jungle Boy vs Wardlow was quality
Great promo by mox 
Omega squashing Kiss was just fantastic booking. 
Fenix vs Penta was one of the few matches that deserved a nice lengthy match. 
Page and Cabana was a solid match that made Colt look like he really wanted to win the title shot. 
Team Taz was just all around fantastic. 

Cody / OC promo and feud is just blah. I didn't let OC and Cody bring me down though as they were barely featured and was easily ignored. 

after that 

MJF and Jericho was too long and lame but it wasn't as embarrassing as most of Jericho's shit is now a days (debatable, I suppose) I still have very little interested in Jericho and I think it would be best if MJF / Inner Circle just took him out next week. 

Baker squashes a 0-11 scrub, didn't really pay attention to that one. 

Darby with another vignette with a celebrity. With all the injuries in the wrestling world, I am stunned that Darby remains unscathed. I hope Darby wins the TNT title. Him and Starks for that title is exactly what a mid card title is for. 

The main event was just a clusterfuck and the winner was obvious. This match would've been alright in the middle of the card but the match and segment after had no business being the main event. The Young Bucks for weeks went around assaulting staff members and now they get beaten up by an old man and FTR and we're suppose to feel bad for them? This is one of the strangest set up's for a dream match I've ever seen. 

Don't know who in the back the Lucha Bro's pissed off but that was your main event. Everything after that match was just so far behind in terms of quality. 


Next week looks good. Omega and Fenix will kill it and Wardlow and Hangman could be a good match too.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

That was a great show that absolutely flew by. Fenix/Pentagon was MOTN but Page/Colt and Jungle Boy/Wardlow were also very solid. 

Full-Gear shaping up nicely with Mox/Kingston, Hardy/Sammy and FTR/Bucks. It was pretty obvious the Bucks were going to win. Surely I wasn't the only one that thought the mystery attacker at the end was Cornette.

The only big complaint I have about tonight is no Shida. And once again for the 2nd PPV in a row we have no or very little build up to her title match and still don't know her opponent nearly 2 weeks to the PPV.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Great show - outside of the jericho horror show  - but even that will do amazing online - but still sooo dumb 

Kingston is the best promo
Mox sold this feud great

Kenny..... boy..... Kenny was amazing

Lucha Bros amazing

and I said it - keep eyes on John Silver. The push has started - the guy is great

awesome show

ps> hangman rules


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> Calm down sir. There are certain things I don't like either, but getting this emotionally invested over a Television show cannot be good for your health.
> 
> Also Kenny did indeed squash him with two moves in 15 seconds...so just kind of an all around L here.


I suggest you read through and see where I said it was great booking. Ballsy to do a squash against Sonny Kiss of all people knowing the backlash that would come from it. Some psychology in that as Sonny Kiss went 12 minutes with Cody, stood in the ring with a few heavy hitters, and was absolutely geeked by Omega.

Fan-fucking-tastic booking.

From the entrance to the end of the match, they did more to make Kenny look like a star than anything they have done in a single year on TV.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

they packed a lot into tonights episode... too bad most of it was shit
aew dynamite might be the most predictable show in the history of wrestling... we already knew who was going to win each math....its been like that for a while.
kingston/mox promos only highlight of the show


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

An improved Dynamite. Good job AEW


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The first hour was good, Wardlow/Jungle Boy was a decent opening contest, Kenny seemed like a star in his entrance (Although the cringey attempts at comedy need to be fucked off), the Fenix/Penta match was awesome and one of the best Dynamite matches I've seen in awhile. Even the Cody promo and "What happened last week" with Eddie Kingston was fine the only real negatives were Orange Cassidy (As usual) and the Miro video package.

Hour two kicked off with a decent Cabana/Page match although it was too long and then fell off a cliff. Nobody cares about Hardy/Guevara, the Chris Jericho and MJF segment makes them look like the absolute biggest geeks in wrestling right now and that's saying something with AEW around, Baker isn't entertaining in the ring, Darby was cringe and the main event was a typical Young Bucks match.

Going to be fair. Half the show was good half the show was bad so *5/10*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Moxley/Kingston is awesome. All their promos/segments tonight (including the one from after the show last week that they aired) were awesome.

I enjoyed the opening match between Wardlow and Jungle Boy. Same thing (to a lesser extent) for Page/Colt. Happy they had Omega just squash Kiss. Not because I have anything against Kiss (I don't), but I'm just glad they're actually doing a squash match and trying to make Omega feel legit. If he's going to end up beating Moxley for the title, this is what needs to be done to build him up for that moment. Good stuff.

The Fenix/Pentagon Jr. match was awesome. I figured it would be fun, but it turned out better than I expected it to. Really enjoyed this one.

I really enjoyed Tazz's promo (as I usually do), but still don't see anything special in Ricky Starks. His promo was pretty mediocre (especially in comparison to the one Tazz cut).

MJF/Jericho segment was garbage. Admittadely, I hate musical numbers. This was a huge time waster, and not entertaining in the slightest imo. I hate saying that too, but that's two strikes two weeks in a row for Jericho and MJF (and to be clear, they're two of probably my 4 or 5 favorite wrestlers in the company right now - so this is pretty wild to me).

Cody's promo was whatever. Guess they're continuing to take him in a heel direction? Cassidy's promo was a bunch of nothing.

Main event match... honestly I was only half paying attention to. That said, I am looking forward to FTR/Young Bucks. Ending segment was pretty good.

Yeah, definitely better than last week's show. Probably the best show they've done in a few weeks. Still, had a few things bringing it down, but I think the positives outweighed the negatives this week.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The only thing I didn't like much was the main event... which was too messy and chaotic to get into much. The women's match wasn't much either but was over in 4 minutes and Britt has a good character.

I liked everything else... yes, even the MJF/Jericho stuff.

Eddie/Mox build was very well done again. Everyone knows the outcome (let's be honest, all roads lead to Mox vs. Kenny), but they're making it feel very gritty and personal.

Fenix vs. Penta was absolutely off the wall, can we do a Best of 7 with these two please? Tajiri and Super Crazy wrestled non stop for months and months in ECW and the crowd ate it up. I think these two could do the same if they ever split.

Wardlow vs. Jungle Boy was also really well done with its David vs. Goliath theme. Jungle has developed massively as a wrestler and Wardlow is just a STAR.

Page vs. Cabana was a good match too, but being placed after Fenix and Penta was slightly unfortunate. I love Hangman, he feels like one of the most authentic babyfaces in the biz and that will work great when Kenny's turn is complete.

Kenny's over the top entrance and squash win over Sonny was GOLD. It's like, he spent the first year being a nice guy to try and help establish AEW, now he's just in it for himself. The Bucks were doing the same... until they suddenly reverted to babyfaces at the end of the main event. That was strange but I'll wait till the PPV match to judge what's happening with the Bucks. Because in the end, surely they have to align with Kenny in the Heelite.

Cody's promo was also heelish, but I think that's just to create a story for the OC match. Tanahashi, who I feel Cody is almost the AEW version of (with Moxley being the 'end boss' like Okada), has worked matches as a heel without actually turning heel, for the benefit of a match.

Team Taz looked like stars. It's a shame they're sort of lost in the mix, but how many guys can you push at once with a 2 hour show? That's the problem. Cage/Starks would be good tag champs at some point.

Next week: Omega vs. Fenix and Page vs. Wardlow look great. Meltzer gave Omega/Fenix 2018 ****3/4 and while I think that's high, it was a great match (same show had Penta vs. Darby, has that happened in AEW yet?). The Inner Circle segment is interesting too. My gut feeling is they will say no MJF, Jericho will pull a power play and get him in. MJF then manipulates things and ends up staging a coup, taking over the IC, leading to a break for Jericho and then a babyface run.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Wardlow vs. Jungle Boy was a good match that went the right amount of time, no complaints here.
Kenny Omega squashing Kiss like that was perfect, to the point where I won't even complain about Kiss being in the tournament
Solid Mox promo
Fenix vs. Penta was fantastic and I agree with the outcome
Page and Cabana was fine, a little longer than I would have liked, but perfectly fine. The two semifinal matches look great on paper.
Deliberately spaced out during OC's promo, so no comment
I can't believe I'm saying this but I enjoyed the MJF/Jericho musical in the same way I enjoy Troll 2 or The Room
Baker beating Kilynn King was fine for what it was
Darby's stunt aside from being stupid, wasn't even entertaining to watch in a Jackass sense; just a guy flopping down in a bag.
Solid segment from Team Taz
The 4 way tag was what I thought it would be, that being a spotty schmozz; hard to feel any sympathy for the Bucks when they're just getting a taste of their own medicine.


Strong first hour, a below average second hour, equals an okay show.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Fantastic show!

The matches tonight were great, especially Fenix/Penta, Jungle Boy/Wardlow and Hangman/Cabana. I really, REALLY wanted Jungle Boy to win, though.

The promos by both Mox and Kingston were amazing. Full of passion and emotion. I’m really looking forward to their match at Full Gear.

Kenny’s new entrance is awesome. Statement made. By the way, if you didn’t know, the “sweeper” girls are Jaguars cheerleaders. The Asian one on the right is Shida’s good friend.

John Silver looked great for a minute there. He was like a wind-up toy that just went off!


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

has anyone complained about Kenny oHHHmega having a grand entrance and squashing someone or that that only reserved for Cody?

tonights show was dope.

Lucha bros killing each other

Kenny being a dbag and squashing Sonny "what the hell is even that" Kiss

King and Mox promos was fire

JB vs Wardlow was nice

Hangman getting the dub

OC promo was fine, liked the Bill Bellichick "we're on to cincinnati" reference

MJF?jericho segment was different, give them credit for that at least you cry babies

twam taz is dope

4 way tag match was cool. John Silver ftw!!!!!! loved the ending too. FTR vs Bucks gonna tear it up

already know the lil girls gonna cry "WHAT I KNEW WOULDN'T HAPPEN DIDN'T HAPPEN SO NOW I GON CRY"


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wardlow vs. Jungle Boy - Good match which went exactly the length it should have. You do not want to squash Jungle Boy, but Wardlow needed to win.

Kenny Omega's entrance was about the first time he looked like a star in this company. Everyone has been waiting. The broom girls should feel free to stick around. He squashed Sonny which should be how every Sonny or Jelly match goes. No complaints other than him squashing someone decent would have made a big impact.

Mox and Eddie stuff is great in the promos. Imagine what a no DQ/I Quit match would mean if every Mox match did not already have no rules.

Fenix vs. Penta - Awesome match. I do not want them to over do this, but I would love to see an angle and return match in 6-12 months. Build it up. Fenix has no respect for physics with that ending sequence heh.

Tony Schiavone "interviews" Trashidy. Trolls on here giving him 7s and higher on the mic. Incredible. Dude can barely speak and is not good at all. Horrible on all levels.

Page vs. Cabana - Good match, but a bit too long. Page needed to look more like the star he is and will become here.

I have no words for Jericho and MJF. If you had told me a year ago I would be getting a Jericho and MJF feud in 2020 I would have been ecstatic. Their interactions have ranged from mediocre to horrible beyond imagination. This was the latter. Jericho needs to NOT be in a creative position.

Britt vs. King - Brit is coming for the title. I hope she has a good heel run and is able to refresh her promos.

Darby is an idiot. He has a lot of talent and he is going to give himself a career ending injury.

Taz and team are awesome. They just seem to be forgotten about every other week.

4 Man/4 Children Cluster - Started out OK but became your typical Bucks nonsense match with no rules and no refereeing. Great the Middle School gymnasts are finally going to face FTR. And why were these kids being mean to non-wrestlers since the last PPV to be portrayed as kind of faces here? When I say the Bucks have no understanding of psychology this is what I mean. Nothing is logical here. They seem to just not grasp the basics of story telling or psychology. At all.

First hour was one of their best ever other than Trashidy. Second hour was mediocre to bad. 6/10.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Penta should have won. He was the star of Lucha underground, has more charisma, and the catchphrase. 

why should I care about Kingston versus Moxley, Kingston has beat nobody.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

First hour good, second hour needs to be locked in a rocket and blasted off to the sun, never to be spoken of again.

The contrast is actually just bizarre. An hour of solid matches and booking, followed by a second half with the worst "comedy" segment of all time and Dweeby Allin doing weak Jackass stunts.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

This would have honestly been a good show if they had a decent main event and ending. How is it possible that in a company this overemployed no one realized that a 20 minute main event between midcarders with THE most predictable outcome was a bad idea?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Here’s my review of the show:

Kenny.

FUCKING.

OMEGAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 92267


That look pretty much said "Its time to give you fucking marks what you want"

I've been critical of him since the start of AEW but I am on board for this Kenny Omega! It about fucking time!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

spiderguy252000 said:


> that was 100% his real voice. His natural tone resonated when he hit higher notes. Let’s not forget his childhood dream to to be an opera singer and a pro wrestler hahaha his vocal placement and quality is actually beautiful, color me surprised!


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

According to JR, Moxley beat everyone in the top five. When did he beat Scorpio Sky or Shawn Spears? And why wasn’t Spears replacing Sky as the fifth ranked contender mentioned? Why did they stop doing weekly rankings on the show at all?

Not a surprise they replace Janela with Kiss, even though Kiss lost to Fenix the previous night on Dark. It was quite predictable. AEW probably wanted him all along in that spot anyways, but knew it would generate backlash. At least the match was quick.

Cody calls himself a “giant killer.” Did he forget Moxley exists? Or watched his product at all since the pandemic began?

Not bothered by OC's promo. OC's gonna OC.

Thank you Fenix for treating the destroyer as a finisher and not just another move. Petey Williams would be proud.

Silver just called the Dark Order the Dork Order. lol. No one takes this group seriously, not even its members.

Le Dinner Debonair was terrible. No, not the quality of singing – both were amazing – but that it happened at all. I get that is supposed to represent dinner and a show, but sports based company my ass. Either Jericho & MJF are future endeavored and sent to the land of sports entertainers after this, or AEW follow this up with Cornette coming out (fake out a CM Punk debut with his Cult of Personality theme) and delivering a pipebomb promo on the state of AEW to get its credibility back. This was so bad. And a sign that Jericho has transitioned into an AEW dad.

As for the town hall next week. I’d kick Jericho out, & deny MJF membership after that segment. But then again, PnP showed no ruthless aggression tonight and attempt to take or either Dark Order or Private Party despite being ranked number 5 to become a part of the fatal four way. They could learn from Sammy and how he went after Matt Hardy tonight. That or their time in Inner Circle has turned them soft.

Glad they are following continuity with Team Taz attempting to recruit Ricky Hobbs. and that was a great promo by Starks. And a nice subtle reminder that wins and losses matter in AEW, even if the stakes in the match aren't always apparent.

Since someone at AEW reads my stuff, as they booked Britt Baker vs KiLynn King tonight (which I predicted would be a Buy In match for the upcoming PPV), could you give the other women promo time? You are two weeks removed to Full Gear and your women’s champion has no official opponent, and the number one contender laid down a challenge and hasn’t received a response from the champion. Not even a tag match or trios match involving the two at the PPV has been booked. Meanwhile you have Penelope silent in Miro & Kip’s promo, when she just called Swole a loser last week after her failed attempt to capture gold and the two have been throwing shade at each other on social media ever since. And Allie seems to have completely abandoned Brandi, at a time Brandi is feuding with Anna Jay, who is friends with Tay Conti, who has a match next week with Abadon, who herself hasn’t had a match on Dynamite in months despite being ranked number three. Do something already!

Since Kingston is the one that brought back Allie, what does that say about Blade? Since he’s completely avoided this situation altogether, and chose to party with Jericho at the end of his 30th anniversary instead.

Great callback to the AEW tag title tournament last year with that rollup finish. And it was nice to see a Pillmanizer on Matt Jackson close the show.

This show was a 6/10.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

For all of you, who are cheering and hooting and hollering over Sonny Kiss being 'squashed' by Kenny Omega enjoy it this week because that's happening to Fenix next week. And it will make sense according to the story I believe they are telling in this tournament with Omega and Hangman.

Omega breezes through the tournament while Page has tough, hard fought, just pulling out the win matches.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

bdon said:


> Here’s my review of the show:
> 
> Kenny.
> 
> ...


Two spots dont make a match 

This guy jerks on his on own face


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> Wardlow vs. Jungle Boy - Good match which went exactly the length it should have. You do not want to squash Jungle Boy, but Wardlow needed to win.
> 
> Kenny Omega's entrance was about the first time he looked like a star in this company. Everyone has been waiting. The broom girls should feel free to stick around. He squashed Sonny which should be how every Sonny or Jelly match goes. No complaints other than him squashing someone decent would have made a big impact.
> 
> ...


Just using you as a template though I do have comments 

The opener was a very solid opener no complaints. And it was nice to see the f10 hit well for once

Omega was fantastic loved everything about that

Loved the hyperbole great stuff. I love the referee discretion rule. It's why I'm a fan of mlw. I loved the promos between both. And I called the I quit match. I hope they go the Keith Lee matt riddle rout no weapons used just fists. But either way I'll be pleased 

100 percent agree with penta vs fenix the clear match of the night 

You know you can just say an orange Cassidy segment was bad without calling people trolls for thinking his a solid promo right? 

Page cabana was fine but too long as you said 

I hated that Jericho segment, I hate musical numbers i hate they tortured steaks I hated it I'd much rather bubbly bunch. 

No comment on Darby 

Solid taz segment 

I hated the main event. I'm fine with spot fests but I despise cluster fuck matches. Beat down was a generic 80s beatdown

6 out of 10. Everything after the penta fenix match was boring


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

How do you like your steak @Firefromthegods ? Well done, right? Drizzle of gravy on top?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Everybody sit back, take a moment and realise

if they don’t have so many competitive matches (that a lot of people complain about) - then the squashes like what Kenny had against a legit built up talent like Sonny would be so much less impactful

these guys know their shit


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Everybody sit back, take a moment and realise
> 
> if they don’t have so many competitive matches (that a lot of people complain about) - then the squashes like what Kenny had against a legit built up talent like Sonny would be so much less impactful
> 
> these guys know their shit


You are aware that they did squash matches for decades on TV and they always remained impactful, right?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> How do you like your steak @Firefromthegods ? Well done, right? Drizzle of gravy on top?


Medium rare. Mushroom gravy and a baked tater on the side. And also cut up. Cerebral palsy makes cutting up any non sausage meat a pain in the ass


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

A few questions:

Anybody got any word on darby's real planned stunt? I imagine that getting in a body bag and rolling down a skating ramp wasnt their real trick

Also next week, how is a lumberjack match supposed to keep the dark order out of the match? Purpose of such a match is to keep people in the ring, not people that you dont want out.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

There was just something missing from this Kenny Omega entrance. Apart from the fact that the introduction didn't need the Nakazawa joke or Meltzer getting referenced at all, when he was made visible he just looked kinda boring. Also the broom thing is stupid. I get that he's the cleaner but Kane uses fire, Undertaker uses thunder and darkness, Sting has a baseball bat, Stone Cold had beer and Kenny has a broomstick. Cool?

But the match was exactly what it needed to be and funnily enough, something I posted that needed to happen to make him look better than the others.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have now watched the complete show twice. Once sober by myself and now twice with three friends. I am of the opinion that this is probably there best show in the last couple of months.

I had no idea how to react to the Jericho/MJF segment the first time. I could t tell if it was terrible or harmless fun. And I don’t know if it’s the substances talking or not, but all of us fucking loved it. 7/10 AEW


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

How the fuck do you have Fenix and Penta on your roster and turn them into generic luchadores #73 and #74? They deserve far better.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> How the fuck do you have Fenix and Penta on your roster and turn them into generic luchadores #73 and #74? They deserve far better.


I wouldn't say they are generic because their understanding of psychology is alot better than most high flying luchador types not named rush or his brother but they absolutely deserve so much more than they're being given


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> There was just something missing from this Kenny Omega entrance. Apart from the fact that the introduction didn't need the Nakazawa joke or Meltzer getting referenced at all, when he was made visible he just looked kinda boring. Also the broom thing is stupid. I get that he's the cleaner but Kane uses fire, Undertaker uses thunder and darkness, Sting has a baseball bat, Stone Cold had beer and Kenny has a broomstick. Cool?
> 
> But the match was exactly what it needed to be and funnily enough, something I posted that needed to happen to make him look better than the others.


Also, I think it'd be confusing to the casual fans (If there are any) as to why Kenny is now randomly coming out with a broom...

Who am I kidding though? The casuals are long gone.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> I wouldn't say they are generic because their understanding of psychology is alot better than most high flying luchador types not named rush or his brother but they absolutely deserve so much more than they're being given


What's their gimmick in AEW?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> What's their gimmick in AEW?


Like you had to ask...

FAMILY!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Also, I think it'd be confusing to the casual fans (If there are any) as to why Kenny is now randomly coming out with a broom...
> 
> Who am I kidding though? The casuals are long gone.


I legit had to be told in this thread about that cuz I had no idea wtf that was. I guess if they just want to keep their smart fans and not much else they'll continue to put in these in-jokes, but I imagine they want to expand at some point


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> What's their gimmick in AEW?


Man they haven't had a gimmick since Lucha underground


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> I wouldn't say they are generic because their understanding of psychology is alot better than most high flying luchador types not named rush or his brother but they absolutely deserve so much more than they're being given


They don't build their characters, giving them angles, etc...


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Wolf Mark said:


> They don't build their characters, giving them angles, etc...


That's what I said? I thought he meant generic as in in ring. Though it isn't a aew issue. They've had zero gimmick since LU


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> That's what I said? I thought he meant generic as in in ring. Though it isn't a aew issue. They've had zero gimmick since LU


Yea I think when you have talent like these two, they should give them some stuff. Like you mentioned in LU, Pantagon esp. was fantastic, just amazing character. It's just weird that promotions have not continued booking him that way. I know that these two are never exclusive, that may be why.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> Man they haven't had a gimmick since Lucha underground


That's my point. They should be more than generic luchadores because they're a step above them. I just don't understand the laziness. Their main event should be filled with Hangman, Cage, Jericho, Cody, Moxley, Omega, Miro, MJF and Penta at this point. Even with Covid happening they're still supposed to be putting on a show and I doubt that sponsors would be happy with them half assing this stuff.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Started good with Wardlow and Jungle Boy, little dissapointed to see Marko, but hey. Match was good and optimal length and the right guy won.
Cleaner entrance was great and the match had the exact length it should have. The post match antics were great as well. Hope they just forget about the Hangman/Kenny story and push the Cleaner.
Of course Code has to have himself on the show telling everyone that he is the Giant Slayer? Rollins much? OC now talks, he shouldnt, he isnt funny or good at it, period.

Dont like Eddie Kingston, but him and Mox´s promo were very good, sad an I quit match is just your typical Mox match now. But still this could be great.
Penta/Fenix was very good match, Fenix/Cleaner should be very good too.

Then it went downwards.

I dont care about Cabana, match was ok, but felt off. Taz and his guys felt off and very randomly appear and dont know when to leave.
LOL at MJF and Jericho, just LOL. As I said I laughed, not sure if for the right reasons. Intersted to see how they did in the 6th quarter.
Britt match was ok.
Just LOL at this Darby stunt, what was that? At least it was just 30sec.
Tag fatal 4 way was ok as a match, but not impressed.
Aftermath was fine, now we know why the Bucks wont win.

Definitelly a better Dynamite than last week, even a good Dynamite I would add.

P.S.: how many times can JR forget his lines? Damn, that was a sad state of affairs.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

It's time for AEW to cut the crap out and put the world title belt on the real best wrestler in the world, The Cleaner Kenny Omega. He should have a title reign like Kenta Kobashi's GHC title reign. A 2 year long title reign with at least 30 min title matches is the best way to write him down as one of the best in history and also elevate his opponents. He should also defend the belt against wrestlers from Japan. 

Please AEW don't waste Kenny's best years with other kind of shit. He's the best and that should be his gimmick, the best wrestler in the world who always wins.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

La Parka said:


> I don't understand why they made the Bucks heel for weeks and now we're meant to feel sorry for them?



they must have gotten hurt by some of the mean words on twitter because you know the bucks never say anything negative about WWE on twitter... the negativity just got to them


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Whoanma said:


>



STOP! Riho is fucking hot garbage my 10 year old niece is bigger than her!


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

bdon said:


> I suggest you read through and see where I said it was great booking. Ballsy to do a squash against Sonny Kiss of all people knowing the backlash that would come from it. Some psychology in that as Sonny Kiss went 12 minutes with Cody, stood in the ring with a few heavy hitters, and was absolutely geeked by Omega.
> 
> Fan-fucking-tastic booking.
> 
> From the entrance to the end of the match, they did more to make Kenny look like a star than anything they have done in a single year on TV.



they had to get Asian-o-sexual Kenny Omega to beat him because a heterosexual beating sonny kiss would make the twitter crowd seethe


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Omega was the best part of the show. He's almost 37. They should've pushed him as the champ after Jericho. Moxley could've waited at least 6 months before dethroning him. Well I guess with COVID forcing the crowds away it didn't really matter what they did.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

You guys keep using teh acronym PnP for a tag team, who is that? for the love of Christ I hope they didnt name the fucking team Party N Play, but this company you never know


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

stew mack said:


> You guys keep using teh acronym PnP for a tag team, who is that? for the love of Christ I hope they didnt name the fucking team Party N Play, but this company you never know


Proud n Powerful. 

Who is basically Ortiz and Santana.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Outlaw91 said:


> It's time for AEW to cut the crap out and put the world title belt on the real best wrestler in the world, The Cleaner Kenny Omega. He should have a title reign like Kenta Kobashi's GHC title reign. A 2 year long title reign with at least 30 min title matches is the best way to write him down as one of the best in history and also elevate his opponents. He should also defend the belt against wrestlers from Japan.


It's coming! I don't know about a two-year reign in today's wrestling, but I can feel a big Omega title run coming. This will be his big chance.

Loved his entrance, although I wish he'd bring back his NJPW theme.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Proud n Powerful.
> 
> Who is basically Ortiz and Santana.


ookk thank God lmfao


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Just finished watching.

Jungle Boy/Wardlow was great, probably the highlight of the night for me.

Omega beating Sonny in seconds was awesome. But you wana talk about Cody rHHHodes? nah, I bet you Omega will be far more similar to Hunter than Cody could dream.

Rey beating Penta was a good decision I think. Omega/Penta can actually be a main event feud so didn't wana see the match now.

DMD should be the next women's champion. A random match for hers was promoted multiple times that night, they're so high on her.

MJF/Y2J was cringe. 

Page/Cabana was decent but wasn't really into it.

Bucks win, FTR attack. Tully looked great there lol. I liked the ending.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

I actually enjoyed the Jericho/MJF segment.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Great show.

Wardlow/Jungle was such a good match. I figured Jungle would win so Wardlow was a nice surprise. He looked good too, I’d think about letting him break away from MJF soon.

Omega squash was perfect. I’m now thinking Omega isn’t really going heel but just going full on bad ass. I like it.

Luch Bros delivered. Actually watched that match twice. That finishing destroyer was great looking and shows why it should be a little more protected. Dustin uses it right too.

Hangman/Colt was good. Hangman vs Wardlow has a lot of potential.

Britt is looking a little better. Women’s division needs her to run wild.

Kingston on the mic is money. He passed MJF for me recently, he’s been a beast lately.

MJF/Jericho was absolutely ridiculous lol not my thing and I used it as a smoke break but I do give them credit for something different even though I didn’t like it.

Tag match was fun for the most part. Tully at the end was awesome. Now that was a Horsemen move he pulled.

Overall one of the better Dynamite episodes of late.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Joe Gill said:


> they packed a lot into tonights episode... too bad most of it was shit
> aew dynamite might be the most predictable show in the history of wrestling... we already knew who was going to win each math....its been like that for a while.
> kingston/mox promos only highlight of the show


I thought Jungle Boy would beat Wardlow and I definitely didn't predict Kenny Omega smashing Sonny Kiss in seconds.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Finally... Something Omega did on Dynamite that hyped me for the future. I hope its a thing each week from now on.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Also, I think it'd be confusing to the casual fans (If there are any) as to why Kenny is now randomly coming out with a broom...
> 
> Who am I kidding though? The casuals are long gone.


Kenny did use a broom covered in barbwire in AEW during the Jon Moxley feud


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I thought Jungle Boy would beat Wardlow and I definitely didn't predict Kenny Omega smashing Sonny Kiss in seconds.


you knew for sure omega was going to win... and I knew warlow would win... hes only lost once in aew... no way he loses to jungle boy. and winner faces page so it was likely the heel would win.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Hangman needs to go back to his trunks, dude looks like Michael Hayes illegitimate son out there with his new gear.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Wardlow has a bright future in WWE sometime from now.

Omegas entrance was cringe and Sonny sold the v trigger before Omega even lifted his knee.

Lucha bros are going to kill themselves or someone else. 

Main event was completely reckless. Alex Reynolds? Looked like a dead fish having a seizure and nobody cared. Total sloppy shop with everyone rushing to get their moves in. Not a ring general in site at least Blade moved the guy. Just a mess and the young bucks are a disgrace. These flippy geeks are suppose to be in charge yet are only concerned about finishing their shitty spots.

MJF is better off on Broadway. At least he wont have to worry about an untrained spot monkey breaking his neck.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> You know you can just say an orange Cassidy segment was bad without calling people trolls for thinking his a solid promo right?


Honestly, no. Not when there is THAT big of a gap between what is obviously on the screen vs what a few people were rating him. Different universe stuff needs to be called out vs just opinion.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Overall this was honestly a real good episode....there was one particular blemish which everyone can probably guess but it was just one thing so I am not going to be complaining too much

Jungle Boy vs Wardlow was a good solid opener Jungle Boy was just competitive enough without taking away how much of a beast Wardlow is and seeing the F10 hit well was a nice cherry on top.

Not sure how I feel about the entrance but they are finally trying to treat Kenny like an actual star which is good and the sudden complete squash of Kiss was fantastic and the post match stuff was good as well.

The Moxley and Kingston promos are fantastic I really like Kingston a lot especially when on the mic his promo style is just great to listen to. Glad he's getting the big PPV spotlight.

Penta vs Fenix was an absolutely insane and awesome match to watch definitely my favourite of the night (even if I was scared after the insane hurricanrana that Fenix had injured himself)

Orange Cassidy and Cody promos existed they were fine enough to me but they didn't exactly excite me that much either.

Page vs Cabana was a fine match but it was a bit long and honestly I didn't find myself caring like the other tournament matches which is weird for me as I'm a big advocate for Page in particular. Definitely the weakest of the 4.

Hoo boy the Jericho segment.....Honestly I actually liked it up to a certain point....and that certain point was the musical number just....why? The actual discussion and attempt at one upping each other with the steak order was good to me and did its job and the ending joke of them hating the steak also kind of worked....the musical number though killed all my goodwill for this segment I like some amount of ridiculous but this was a massive step too far. Will say though if that was actually MJF's voice then fairplay he can sing.

Darby's stunt existed didn't hate it wasn't particularly caring for it either.

Team Taz promo was good albeit was very random but I will not complain about the possibility of another Darby Allin vs Ricky Starks match or Will Hobbs vs Brian Cage for that matter.

I know people hate the type of match that the main event was and I 100% get why but I actually like me a cluster fuck and so though I likely wont remember or care within a week it was entertaining enough for me for the time it filled. Young Bucks winning was obvious and the post match beatdown by FTR and Tully was at least a good touch to build on that segment rather than just ending on the win.

Overall a 7/10 this show deserved an 8 under normal circumstances imo but Jericho and MJF's segment completely necessitated me removing a point....something I never thought I would be saying.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Wardlow vs JB was great. Two good looking athletes, match made perfect sense and finally, a clean finish. It's not that hard. Wardlow is a star in the making.
Mox's promo was awesome. Eddie's promo was awesome. This rivalry is awesome.
Had no idea Sonny was replacing Jelly... tbh I was ready to skip the match but Kenny's entrance kept me interested. Great booking. Once again, It's not that hard.
Penta/Fenix was really fucking great and 100% what it should've been. Just as good as their first match in LU. Penta's best performance in forever. The first hour was fantastic!
Cabana/Page was dull and too long since the result was so obvious. Can't blame them, it's almost impossible to follow Fenix/Penta.
Tag match wasn't a trainwreck, which means it was better than expected. YB/FTR... about time. Should be a good one.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> It's coming! I don't know about a two-year reign in today's wrestling, but I can feel a big Omega title run coming. This will be his big chance.
> 
> Loved his entrance, although I wish he'd bring back his NJPW theme.


the dude just Out-Cody'd Cody

Personally I love 'devil's sky' - such a great theme


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Colt Cabana V Adam Page was a really good match for me

Cabana is a great hard working vet and Page could so carry this company used and booked right


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the dude just Out-Cody'd Cody
> 
> Personally I love 'devil's sky' - such a great theme


It’s ok to go OTT now and then. Doing it from Day 1 and on damn near every entrance kills the meaning behind it. Everyone always professes to love Cody’s psychology, but Kenny showed great psychology and storytelling in that moment. Just like he did against Pac when, after months of bland grey tights, he came out with the fresh gear and having the Bucks seconding him.

Masterful stuff.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Loved it , next week is recorded isn't it - they are usually the better shows too
Cannot wait
THAT segment really 'entertained' me lol


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

ripcitydisciple said:


> For all of you, who are cheering and hooting and hollering over Sonny Kiss being 'squashed' by Kenny Omega enjoy it this week because that's happening to Fenix next week. And it will make sense according to the story I believe they are telling in this tournament with Omega and Hangman.
> 
> Omega breezes through the tournament while Page has tough, hard fought, just pulling out the win matches.


Exactly. And I have zero problem with it.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

So aew had sonny kiss in action and a musical segment in tonight's show, they are really going for that gay demographic haha.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Dizzie said:


> So aew had sonny kiss in action and a musical segment in tonight's show, they are really going for that gay demographic haha.


Yep it's an absolute fact that only gay people like action and music


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

This week had lots of positives :
Jericho and MJF segment 
Omega new entrance
Young Bucks vs FTR is finally beginning 
Sonny Kiss squashed 
Good match ups for the rest of the tournament


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dunno if it has been posted, but Cody came out to help the injured Buck after the cameras stopped rolling. Been very little interaction between Cody and the rest of the Elite for a while.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

How was Dynamite last night? Haven't had a chance to watch it, got home super late


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> How was Dynamite last night? Haven't had a chance to watch it, got home super late


A- show


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> A- show


I'd personally say B/B+ myself but still definitely worth watching


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Ok show.

Lucha bros match was really good. MOTN for sure.

Like wardlow something about him for sure.

Promos of Moxley and Kingston were brilliant.

Jericho/MJF segment was terrible brought the show down big time.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Verbatim17 said:


> According to JR, Moxley beat everyone in the top five. When did he beat Scorpio Sky or Shawn Spears? And why wasn’t Spears replacing Sky as the fifth ranked contender mentioned? Why did they stop doing weekly rankings on the show at all?
> 
> Not a surprise they replace Janela with Kiss, even though Kiss lost to Fenix the previous night on Dark. It was quite predictable. AEW probably wanted him all along in that spot anyways, but knew it would generate backlash. At least the match was quick.
> 
> ...


He beat Spears October 2019.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Cornette is done with MJF:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319240510750494721


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

punkypower said:


> Cornette is done with MJF:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319240510750494721


lol - his last modern idol has fallen

now he can slink into obscurity where he belongs


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm sure MJF is devastated.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MJF is such a good heel, he can even get heat from Corny


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> It’s ok to go OTT now and then. Doing it from Day 1 and on damn near every entrance kills the meaning behind it. Everyone always professes to love Cody’s psychology, but Kenny showed great psychology and storytelling in that moment. Just like he did against Pac when, after months of bland grey tights, he came out with the fresh gear and having the Bucks seconding him.
> 
> Masterful stuff.


He looked bored when he came out. Also ooh brooms, is he cleaning the backstage area or something? Will he be feuding with Perry Saturn and Moppy? It's a dumb gimmick, he needs to do better. I want to like him so fucking bad but he just doesn't have the mind for the business. Someone needs to polish the edges for him because he won't do it himself. Aso tights aren't psychology, and if they are it's the absolute lowest form.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Triggered again.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

funny ratings go to shitter the episode they focus on kenneth. interesting.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - his last modern idol has fallen
> 
> now he can slink into obscurity where he belongs


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

punkypower said:


> Cornette is done with MJF:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319240510750494721


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

punkypower said:


> Cornette is done with MJF:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319240510750494721


Can't wait for the review.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Your comprehension of storytelling just fucking sucks.

He is wrestling Sonny Kiss. Should he be amped up and psyching himself up? He is convinced he’s winning this tournament, because he’s “pretty good at tournaments, winning them” on his first try. He mentioned this in the build to Moxley as a shot at Moxley for not winning the G1.

He shakes Kiss’s hand like you’re about to get an 8+ minute match, and what you get is the arrogant prick going straight to work. No time for bullshit. Straight to the point. Just like his entrance.

And when he wins the match, he still sits there, bored as if asking the lockerroom, “What else you got? This was too easy.”

The nonchalant entrance, the handshaking prior to the match, I’d almost bet choosing to have the LGBTQ member of the roster to replace Joey Janela...all of it worked to build to a crescendo that erupted with the V-Trigger and OWA 13 second match from the guy who has made a name for himself as a guy who always has longer bouts on Dynamite.

But hey, maybe this isn’t for you. Stick to Cody’s straight forward smoke and mirrors bullshit. You don’t have to enjoy Kenny just like I don’t have to enjoy Cody.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> Your comprehension of storytelling just fucking sucks.
> 
> He is wrestling Sonny Kiss. Should he be amped up and psyching himself up? He is convinced he’s winning this tournament, because he’s “pretty good at tournaments, winning them” on his first try. He mentioned this in the build to Moxley as a shot at Moxley for not winning the G1.
> 
> ...


Omega was the best booked part of the show for sure.

His entrance was corny - only complaint.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

vİsUaL PleA MaCHiNe


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

My main thoughts:
-The show continues to fail to connect to the previous week in the opening. It's a cold open to a match every week. There was a major angle at the end of last week's show, and that should have opened this week, whether with a replay or wrestler arrival or promo in the ring or all three. This continues to be the big shortcoming everytime they do a big event.
-The show needs a loose format rule of getting women in segments or short matches 2-3 times per show. TNA used to use their women wrestlers consistently to raise the tide, and I can't figure out why AEW has so much trouble with women's wrestling.
-Long matches belong in the main event. The show needs shorter matches in the undercard so there can be more time for more matches and segments.
-The abrupt Omega match was what the show needs more of. Keep the epics for the main event or PPV.
-The entrance for Omega was goofy. He should be coming out like he is the star of the show-- like Hollywood Hogan.
-Colt Cabana is on my television for some reason... Skip, skip, skip. Match end.
-The fourway tag match delivered the sort of tag match they were needing. It allows for more dimensions when you add a twist/gimmick. Still, it needed Miro and Kip like I suggested previously.
-How the hell is Miro not being heavily featured on AEW? WTF is happening here? He is easily the third most recognizable star on the show for American audiences.
-The show still needs more star power-- Blanchard, Lesnar, Aries, James Storm, etc. The free agents are out there now. There is no excuse.
-The song and dance thing belongs on SNL.
-Fenix and Penta had the match of the year in the middle of a random episode of Dynamite. You can't follow that.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> He beat Spears October 2019.


And Moxley hasn’t beaten Spears as champion. He hasn’t faced and beaten Sky as champion either. And there’s still about 8 weeks left in 2020 after Full Gear.

Would it really hurt to do something that makes sense, and have Moxley face and beat Spears & SkyÉ

The winner of the Eliminator tournament can face and beat Moxley in early 2021.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

8/10
i dont want to have to wait a week for another show


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Just seen a comment elsewhere that is mind blowing and precisely why I love The Elite’s form of storytelling that is never JUST surface level material: notice that Kenny’s bracket was full of the tag team wrestlers, and Page is facing the single’s wrestlers. 

Of COURSE this is by design!!! 

Page wants to remain in a tag team. Kenny wants to be a singles competitor again. They must face their demons on the final leg of their journey.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> Just seen a comment elsewhere that is mind blowing and precisely why I love The Elite’s form of storytelling that is never JUST surface level material: notice that Kenny’s bracket was full of the tag team wrestlers, and Page is facing the single’s wrestlers.
> 
> Of COURSE this is by design!!!
> 
> Page wants to remain in a tag team. Kenny wants to be a singles competitor again. They must face their demons on the final leg of their journey.


I think my question would be why are tag wrestlers competing in a World Title tournament in the first place but I guess The Elite's amazing storytelling goes over my head.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> Your comprehension of storytelling just fucking sucks.
> 
> He is wrestling Sonny Kiss. Should he be amped up and psyching himself up? He is convinced he’s winning this tournament, because he’s “pretty good at tournaments, winning them” on his first try. He mentioned this in the build to Moxley as a shot at Moxley for not winning the G1.
> 
> ...


I'd believe it, if he didn't look bored with stupid facial expressions every time he's on TV. There was definitely psychology there but come on, there's nothing special about any of that stuff.



Chip Chipperson said:


> I think my question would be why are tag wrestlers competing in a World Title tournament in the first place but I guess The Elite's amazing storytelling goes over my head.


It's just too in depth, man. What does Kenny wrestling the tag wrestlers even mean? What does it achieve or add to the storyline? But he wore different tights! So what? The people praising these things read way too much into absolutely nothing


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I think my question would be why are tag wrestlers competing in a World Title tournament in the first place but I guess The Elite's amazing storytelling goes over my head.


Well, we all know the tournament isn’t about the World Title. It is about Kenny and Page, getting them matched up in a way that doesn’t involve cheap, overused random betrayals.

Kenny stood by his tag partner and tried to help him see the light. Page wanted to be his own man, needing to experience life for himself and make his own decisions. My brother was on drugs and dealing with depression as a teenager, wouldn’t listen to me. Didn’t result in me kicking the shit out of him. Just meant he was no longer a part of my journey moving forward. (Thankfully he grew out of it with his first child and is a perfect, upstanding citizen now)

If it were me, Page vs Omega begins with Page unsure of himself and afraid of hurting the one person who had his back when his world was falling apart all around him in his existential crisis. Omega begins 90 miles an hour with heavy, hard-hitting offense. Page can am up in the middle, but the match


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

Kenny is finally turning up, loved that bored expression on his face after squash Sonny. Jericho-MJF segment was funnily stupid , won't argue with anyone who hated it but I personally don't have a problem with it as something like this appeals to casuals and becomes an internet hit.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Just seen a comment elsewhere that is mind blowing and precisely why I love The Elite’s form of storytelling that is never JUST surface level material: notice that Kenny’s bracket was full of the tag team wrestlers, and Page is facing the single’s wrestlers.
> 
> Of COURSE this is by design!!!
> 
> Page wants to remain in a tag team. Kenny wants to be a singles competitor again. They must face their demons on the final leg of their journey.


geez... that is good


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

He's back not fully but its coming, CLEANER TIME, MOX V OMEGA II IS GONNA BE OFF THE CHARTS , IF ANYONE THINKS PAGE HAS A CHANCE ILL BET U £100


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

damn that guy got knocked tf out. how did they let him lie there forever like that?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Its a shame the product has changed so much since covid. They dont wanna blow good stories so its turned into a indy circle jerk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Carter84 said:


> View attachment 92316​


I will admit, "Resting Kenny Face" should become a thing heh.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Carter84 said:


> View attachment 92316​


All grown up...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> All grown up...
> 
> View attachment 92322


lol, nailed it


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Penta replaces the injured Rey v Omega in the semis, confirmed


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Sweet penta v omega from 2018 was one of the best matches I've ever had the great experience of watching, fenix was fjcked up in that match of the night the moves were class the top rope with red n penta on where red flipped penta and the slingback off the second rope , was class


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Finally watched. Why does everyone continue to feel the same. A lot of people hating lately so i think its time to bring this up and i know its nitpicking. I hate the Dynamite set. Its just so generic feeling and doesnt match the name at all. Literally it uses every color in the rainbow. Why? Makes it look messy. We're dynamite but our statement is we're cute and colorful and inviting to all lives but we're wrestling and supposed to hate and fight each other. 

Right


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Do we know the names of the two 'cleaners' yet?

The Asian ethnic lady was beautiful


----------

